# Idea-Chrome for Dx



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Can it be done? We all love Google right lol. Better question, ya think they will mind?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> Can it be done? We all love Google right lol. Better question, ya think they will mind?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I tried the Google Chrome for ICS Dx and so far it doesnt display the webpages but everything else works


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Why? The existing android browser it basically chrome and if you really want it to look like it there are themed ones out there.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> Why? The existing android browser it basically chrome and if you really want it to look like it there are themed ones out there.


Existing browser is nothing like chrome beta for ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Chrome Beta does have a difference, which is syncing of course. Its a much better process then the app "Chrome to phone"


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Drocka said:


> Chrome Beta does have a difference, which is syncing of course. Its a much better process then the app "Chrome to phone"


Is that all there is to it? I tried this chrome beta now and I don't see any reason to use it over the regular ICS browser.


----------



## shaogden (Feb 8, 2012)

The new chrome android browser has increased html5 capabilities from what I understand about it

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

No flash on it, kinda sucks but I guess we'll all bank on html5.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

